# Forage Sorghums and Sudans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tips on fall harvesting of Sorghums and Sudans.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/sorghum_harvesting_methods_to_reduce_prussic_acid_poisoning/


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for posting all these interesting articles Mike, I enjoy them. Almost my entire crop is Sorghum hybrids, so I have to really watch for the Prussic acid. We typically don't have issues with it unless it's drought stressed, in which case we just let it cure a little longer than normal. It's more of an irritant than anything because the local "horsey" people thing all Johnson grass/sorghum hybrids are poisonous and will kill their precious pets


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

When I was young one neighbors cattle wer out more than in. Another neighbor got tired of it and planted astrip of black strap cane along the fence. It killed some of the other neighbors cattle and got him fixing fence. Mel


----------

